# Anyone recognise the location?



## borntobemild (Dec 9, 2014)

Music video shot in a derelict place.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlFe8yfYSHw


----------



## Kinky (Dec 9, 2014)

Looks more like a rented/permissioned area for the main filming of the video in a regular warehouse or something with small "sweet bits" of slider action video edited over the top of a derelict or run down location?


----------



## Big C (Dec 10, 2014)

No idea, tune's pretty cool though.


----------

